# Dilation of stoma/Sigmoidoscopy



## bwilliams1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can anyone offer assistance?


 Procedure performedilation of left lower quadrant stoma using Hegar dilator and finger dilation
Sigmoidoscopy up to 15cm

Indication for Procedure: pt recently developed perforation leading to a sigmoid loop colostomy with Hartmann procedure. The stomal site had started to stenose gradually and the stool size and caliber was smaller and smaller. Dilation of the stoma was recommended... 

 Provider states: Left lower quadrant stoma was prepped and draped, we went and used Hager dilator of different sizes, increased size to 11 and the stoma dilated. Fingers then introduced, stoma got dilated nicely, there was still oozing and bleeding from edges which was controlled with pressure. I decided to proceed with sigmoidoscopy, which was advanced about 10-15 cm to make sure there is no inner stenosis of the colon. They all looked widely patent. Dx confirmed, scope withdrawn. 

Procedure performed: Dilation of the left lower quadrant stoma using Hegar dilator and finger dilation 
Sigmoidoscopy up to 15 cm. 

Thank you.  

Betsy


----------

